# Smeagol's people - what happened?



## crabby (Feb 27, 2012)

i'm interested in what happened to Smeagol's people after he left them.

Gandalf says that his people were akin to Hobbits - 'the fathers of the fathers of the Stoors' he called them. it appears that they were existing as a reasonably successfull community/society at Gladden Fields on the Anduin about 600 years before the events of the war of the ring while the main body of Hobbits had been in/around the Shire for about 1500 years.

i'm intrigued that, given how interested Hobbits were in Geneology, both the Hobbits of the Shire and the Hobbits of Bree had no knowledge of this other 'outpost' of Hobbit-dom, and in 'modern' times, how, if they still existed, they would not have been known by Beorn at the Carrock, Galadiel at Lorien, and the Dwarves of the Lonely Mountain and Moria - and the Elves of Mirkwood.

anyone got any ideas as to how they fell through the net, and why Tolkien didn't feel that after finding out about this other group of Hobbits, the Hobbits of the Shire felt no inclination to seek them out?

cheers.


----------



## Troll (Feb 27, 2012)

I hate to be a downer, but considering that the Enemy's search for the Ring after learning of Isildur's fate was centered on the Gladden, I think it is possible that the reason no Hobbit sought out their eastern kin was that Sauron's Orcs had wiped them out, either from Moria or from Dol Guldur. :*eek: After all, neither Beorn nor Thranduil nor Galadriel seemed to be very familiar with Hobbits; you would think those types would at least know that their neighbors existed.


----------



## crabby (Feb 28, 2012)

while i accept that 'they had been all slaughtered' is a pretty likely reason they weren't on anyones radar at the time of the war of the ring, they had been living opening just 600 years before - i find it difficult to understand why neither Thanduril nor Galadriel knew of/remembered them. both Elves were thousands of years old and remembered what jewels people had worn in Gondolin, but somehow weren't aware of a society living on their doorsteps just 600 years ago.

it seems very odd.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey crabby,

Welcome to the forum :*up I don't have any text to add, but I think it's a good question.


----------



## Maksim Kakitsev (May 23, 2012)

Wikipedia says, Smeagol was from an obscure branch of Stoor Hobbits. A small family-based community like that could perfectly well remain unnoticed by anyone. Hobbits are generally good at not being noticed. The Wise were too busy with Sauron, and the Shire folk were too busy minding their own business and ignoring the rest of the world.


----------



## Mimzy (Aug 21, 2012)

Hobbits actually originated in Wilderland, moving westward later. I think there were probably small bands of them throughout Wilderland and perhaps even Rhun as well, that simply never went west. Yes I agree, either they continued to exist unnoticed or they were wiped out by dark forces.


----------

